# VDC off light and slip light



## Emily_Noble (Apr 14, 2016)

I have a 2011 Nissan Frontier V6 4.0 liter. The check engine light is on and the other two lights pip on periodically. When the VDC and slip lights come on my truck revs itself up and down but won't go over 2k rpm even pushing the gas. With just the service engine soon light the truck still runs good with no issues but once the VDC and slip lights come on the rpm goes up and down and when you press the gas it acts like either it's not getting enough gas or gas air ratio. It also starts running rich. I have 102,400 miles on it and got it with 67k miles, I've had it for two years and absolutely love my truck. Thus is the only transportation for my girls and I so I need to get this fixed asap. Nissan said the code was the mass air flow sensor. I've changed it out with auto zone parts, new and reman, and Nissan also put in one from them. Please help!!!!


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

When an engine management issue occurs, the ECM will disable traction control and stability control systems, which explains why the VDC and slip lights come on. I stick with genuine Nissan or Hitachi parts when it comes to mass air sensors. If the code was erased and it has re-triggered a mass air sensor trouble code, then the problem may be due to something other than the sensor itself, such as a shorted or open wire in the mass air flow sensor circuit or possibly even a bad ECM. The factory service manual has the step by step diagnostics for every trouble code, which the Nissan dealer should have referred to when diagnosing the problem. If you paid for their misdiagnosis, I would have them refund your money for the diagnostic labor or have them diagnose it correctly without further charge; talk to the service manager and/or file a complaint with customer service, 1-800-NISSAN-1.
FYI, there is a Nissan technical service bulletin for a P0101-MAF sensor code with check engine light for 2011 Frontiers that calls for an ECM reprogram, but it does specify "no drivability concerns." It's NTB12-051d and you can get a copy of it here:

Nissanhelp.com Forums


----------



## Emily_Noble (Apr 14, 2016)

Took my truck in today because the lights came on to and fromy work. Hooked it up and the mass air flow sensor code came up and then the catalytic converter code came up too. Now they're telling me that the aftermarket lights I have on my truck may be tripping these codes. The only thing suggested was to start changing the aftermarket lights out for factory stuff. After I got back in my truck within 5 seconds the service engine light came back on. They cleared it and I left. None of the lights came back on but my truck ran just like it does with the lights on, not wanting to go and trying to die.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

". . .the aftermarket lights I have on my truck may be tripping these codes." sounds like a WAG by which they stand to financially benefit and that, further, they want you to pursue the wild goose that they say they saw.

OK, I'll humor these guys. 
How much current do your aftermarket lights draw? Are they incandescent, HID, arc lamps, WWII surplus spotlights, what?

No wonder I do my own work.


----------



## Emily_Noble (Apr 14, 2016)

Honestly I don't know the current output or any of that...these lights were installed before I got the truck. They had HID lights in and they went out so I went to replace them but the bulbs I bought were messed up. So I went back to silverstar, I think. They ran the vin number and found my truck was in the shop January of 2014 and I got it in April of 2014 for the mass air flow sensor code.


----------



## OhmsLaw (Mar 29, 2016)

There's another issue. 
The behavior of an electrical component in your vehicle almost certainly cannot affect the behavior of another electrical component (because the battery is a point of very low impedance in the circuitry and this has the effect of electrically isolating one component or circuit section from another).

So it's very unlikely that lights can give you your symptoms. 
It is a different case if a bad starter motor pulls hundreds of amps or if a bad battery connection or bad ground causes all kinds of wacky symptoms.


It seems that aftermarket parts are good scapegoats for some techs.


----------



## Alycia Schrader (Oct 30, 2017)

Did you ever figure out the problem on your truck?...My Altima is doing the exact same thing.
Thanks!


----------

